# How accurate is the "nub" theory?



## runnergrl

Have any of you had this proven right or wrong??

I posted my 12+5 sonogram pics in the 1st tri forum and got some boy guesses based on the NUB...

Wanted to know if it has been proven accurate for any of you?


----------



## bekki_d18

Mine was accurate me and nearly everyone else on here said boy and sure enough i am having a little boy. mine was really obvious as his nub was more or less pointing vertical!!! Are you going to find out the sex? post the pic on here and we shall have a guess


----------



## louisechippy

i searched it hun and this is what i found 


If you get your scan at 11 weeks, it can be difficult to tell the difference between the genders. A scan at 12 weeks is around 75% accurate and at 13 weeks it's closer to 95% accurate.


----------



## carmyz

i got mostly girl guesses i will find out 2moro wat bubs sex is i am bursting to find out lol


----------



## milamummy

I did a lil poll on my pics and 85% said boy and Im having a lil girl...


----------



## babyplease81

My doctor told me she was 90% a girl at my 12 week ultrasound and I also got girl guesses based on my "nub" shot and sure enough baby is a little girl!! 
I think its pretty accurate if your doctor will tell you what they think or if you have a really good shot!


----------



## runnergrl

Please... Guess away! this was taken at 12+6:)

https://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae57/RUNNERGRL1/My%20pregnancy/P1000551.jpg


----------



## runnergrl

I asked my doctor about the "peanut " shaped thingie and she said that might be the cord....


----------



## runnergrl

no guesses?! :(


----------



## carmyz

looks like a boy to me..:)


----------



## Tanara

:blue:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Boy, it's pretty well angled. xx


----------



## littleL

looks like a boy :)

After my first scan everyone said girl according to nub theory but am having a boy. Mind you my first scan was around 11 weeks.


----------



## mummy2be123

Everyone guessed girl from the nub for me and im having a boy.


----------



## lilaries0411

Aww, I would say a little boy. I can see what looks to be his little "part". Good luck!


----------



## destinyfaith

i wouldn't say defo the sex at 12 weeks as the nubs can changed to one sex to another, but its fun to guess :) id say your LO have a :blue: nub x


----------



## Marysr

Truthfully, I never understood the guessing of gender based a early scan photo which only shows the baby blob. I thought it was for fun, because there's no way you can tell gender based on a little fetal blob, right? I may have missed something though.

Also, at 12 weeks, there's no way that his penis would be so well developoed yet that you could see it from that profile. The male and female parts look almost identical and the testicles begin to develop in boys right around 11 weeks and while they CAN be recognizable, you'd need a very very clear actual potty shot to see. There's really on way to see it from the side.


----------



## kimberley_80

I was looking at my 12week scan pick last night and mine was just like yours only facing down and on my twenty week scan they told me I'm having a little boy x


----------



## BabyMama89

the "peanut shaped thing" is not the nub. the nub is slightly under it. According to the nub theory, since the "nub" is flat looking and paralel to the spine, its :pink: but this is only for guessing.


----------



## freckle

I agree with babymama89 the nub does look parallel to spine...

I saw my babies nub in the scan at 12 +4 and was sure it looked like a girl - and it was confirmed from my amnio a few days ago - defo a girl...


----------



## runnergrl

oh wow, we have two new :pink: guesses among all the blue! Should be interesting. Funny it was at 100% boy for 18 posts!


----------



## carmyz

had my scan and its a girl..nub theory right for me :)


----------



## Chasingkids

Hi I'm new to this site but wanted to see if I could get opinions on my recent scan as to if it's a boy or girl based on the nub theory. This was done at 13 weeks 4 days. I believe the pic is attached.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello runnergrl, I would say boy, nub theory was right for DD and DD2 on the way :thumbup:


----------



## skye93

Girl :)


----------

